# Is there something over the counter I can take....



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

...for GERD? I don't have prescription coverage so I can't get nexium. I was hoping there was something OTC I could take for reducing acid. I get nightly heartburn, so I drink milk before bed and it feels better.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Priolosec, which is the same type of drug as Nexium.AlsoZantac, Pepcid and Tagamet which I think all have generics.AdditionallyAny of the antacids. Tums, rolaids, mylanta, etc.K.


----------

